# Beethoven's last project WoO 62 - re-arranged and continued for string quartet



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

Beethoven's very last project was a planned string quintet in C in November 1826 of which we know an arrangement of the Andante Maestoso introduction for piano by A. Diabelli called "Last Thoughts", Woo 62.

From this I tried a re-arrangement for a string quartet and furthermore I also continued with the use of Beethoven's sketches for the main themes of all following movements.

Here now the first movement with Beethoven's "last thoughts" which, I hope, will find your interest:






Gerd


----------

